# Dr wants me to go for a Gastic Emptying Scan



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

Not sure if I really want to have it done. Scope showed irritation and tons of bile, so he has upped the carafate (he thinks it is helping, i am not too sure) I really dont think I need a test to show me I dont digest well. I mean I throw up food i ate 12 hours ago,so i kinda know there is a problem. He said after test he would look into meds if he saw a problem. Well I know Regalin is the drug of choice and I dont tolerate it well, so is there really a point to doing this test? I also am not too happy about eating a radioactive egg. (YUCK) It amazes me how many others on here have this lump sensation..I drive myself nuts trying to figure out the trigger...


----------

